# Race discrimination?



## rb2000 (Apr 23, 2011)

I have heard that there is a strong culture of discrimination in favour of local Malay employees when it comes to recruitment - often preventing the best person getting the job. I am currently looking at a position with a large Malaysian company, but am worried that my ethnicity (Indian from the UK) may count against me in the long term.

Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## Paulowen (Apr 13, 2011)

rb2000 said:


> I have heard that there is a strong culture of discrimination in favour of local Malay employees when it comes to recruitment - often preventing the best person getting the job. I am currently looking at a position with a large Malaysian company, but am worried that my ethnicity (Indian from the UK) may count against me in the long term.
> 
> Any thoughts anyone?


Don't worry you shouldn't have any problems here when you talk about the race problem in employment this is usually concerning government positions like working for the police department or government organizations all Malay get those jobs they are the jobs what the rest don't want to do I have been in Malaysia for 6 years and have seen first hand and have had to deal with many of these government departments it's a nightmare as they are 99% local Malay and they are very lazy and untrained in there department I hate to say it but all the experiences I have had have been like this of course there are a selected few that have been great and are a far cry from the rest, but not to get carried away if you find a good independent company and your qualifications match the criteria you should have no problems good luck.


----------

